# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Смартфoны SHARP на российском рынке

## Ahasle

Sharp SH930W - очень мощная  модель с высокой производительностью и 5-дюймовым экраном, имеющим разрешение Full HD (первый в мире в своём роде) , совсем скоро уже доберётся и до наших прилавков .Цена как у топовых смартфонов топовых производитлей. До этого Sharp к нам смарфтоны не поставляли, хотя электроника у них всегда отличалось высоким японским качеством. Честно говоря и не знаешь чего от него ожидать, но когда в интернете об этом прочитал и посмотрел на дизайн очень захотелось купить. Что думаете об этом проекте? Есть ли перспективы, а может кто-то уже и купил одну из двух моделей которые уже поставляются? Делитесь впечатлениями тогда)

----------


## Ahasle

Купил SH930W и уже успел прилично наиграться). Модель действительно "топовая" во всех смыслах. Пусть злопыхатели и говорят, что собран в Китае и т.д, но то что смартфон высочайшего уровня по всем своим характеристикам, этого не отнять

----------


## sergey62121

Тоже хочу купить! Интересно послушать отзывы.

----------

